# TTF Admin PM Question



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I know my PMs have been read any chance of an answer? It's now three weeks since I asked you a reasonable question .


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I seem to remember being told that nobody had access to PMs apart from the sender and recipients.

If this is true it makes a mockery of the whole PM system. How do you know?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> I seem to remember being told that nobody had access to PMs apart from the sender and recipients.
> 
> If this is true it makes a mockery of the whole PM system. How do you know?


I have PM'd admin you daft git


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember being told that nobody had access to PMs apart from the sender and recipients.
> ...


 :lol: Well if you read what you wrote again you might understand how I misunderstood. Bloody stroppy Northerner... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If that really is the reason in your reply please remove the mod that banned me ,can't have double standards can we ? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> If that really is the reason in your reply please remove the mod that banned me ,can't have double standards can we ? [smiley=argue.gif]


I can't even pretend to know what the hell you're on about... :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I got the drift of your first post but it went a bit downhill after that :?

Oh and mods don't have the power to ban people, only admin


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> I got the drift of your first post but it went a bit downhill after that :?
> 
> Oh and mods don't have the power to ban people, only admin


Remove the Admin responsible then, show how fair the forum can be or does this only work if your face fits ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Without any specifics I can't even comment on whatever you gripe is, never mind hold my hands up or help :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > I got the drift of your first post but it went a bit downhill after that :?
> ...


Andrew, WTF is this about? Me, or someone else? I know you and I don't get on but FFS...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> Without any specifics I can't even comment on whatever you gripe is, never mind hold my hands up or help :?


Nick has been removed from the Admin group for banning someone without good cause John H banned me for no valid reason but is still in the admin group , double standards ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Wallsendmag said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Without any specifics I can't even comment on whatever you gripe is, never mind hold my hands up or help :?
> ...


As I replied in the other thread "that's one version of events" :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Without any specifics I can't even comment on whatever you gripe is, never mind hold my hands up or help :?
> ...


FFS, you guys need to get a hotel for a weekend and iron out all this shit. No partners, no alcohol, just honest conversation.

Get it done. Move on. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Tbh Rich it's nowt to do with me really just trying to keep a balance here


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Without any specifics I can't even comment on whatever you gripe is, never mind hold my hands up or help :?
> ...


As I recall Andy nick had his admin status removed by jae for deleting people's posts that posted against controversial posts you had made. So maybe attacking John is the wrong avenue [smiley=argue.gif] :? 
However spamming the ttf is a bankable offence, especially being a ttoc committee member.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> Tbh Rich it's nowt to do with me really just trying to keep a balance here


Paul, I don't know much either. It just all seems a bit irrelevant. None of us would behave like this face to face. Least of all me!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Tbh Rich it's nowt to do with me really just trying to keep a balance here
> ...


Corrects undo Rich, I would have said less and punched more :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


Yeah right. :roll:


----------

